# Hoyt Charger tiller adjusted to even.. limb bolts now uneven?



## Genesis9_2 (Oct 12, 2013)

So I've been working on tuning my Hoyt Charger and I'm pretty new to the whole thing. From what I've read most modern bows should be set to have an even tiller. Mine was out a bit so I tightened the top limb bolt 2.5 turns and this evened everything out. I shot it and it did feel more even and stable when drawing and holding, but now I have about 1.5 turns before the top limb bolt will bottom out and about 3 turns before the bottom one will. I'm assuming this means I will never be able the set my bow to its full draw weight without putting the tiller off again. Am I going about this all wrong? Or is that normal and I'm just being too picky? 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

max both limbs back out and adjust draw stop timing, top slightly ahead LIL before bottom. top cam a little bit of prelean, centershot right down middle of limb bolts, and nock 1/16 or 1/8" high and do your tuning from there. bareshaft or broadhead tuning results will show if you have properly spined arrows and i never even measure tiller on parallel limb bows....

you dont want one limb out 1.5turns and the other 3 turns.....


----------



## Genesis9_2 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info. So I take it equal tiller isn't as important as having equal limb tension?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Throw my two cents in. First, I believe you're measuring wrong. I've ran through a lot of bows at the shop in the last 5 years and 18 of my own and have yet to find tiller measurement off. 

Factory assembly is like dwagoner has, limbs maxed out. This is limb bolts snug, not tight. I perfer snugging down both, tighten a bit to make sure limbs are maxed, back off and snug again with a light hand. Now, as you do this, visually check to make sure limbs are down, maxed. Assured of being maxed out procede to the next, timing.

Timing can effect tiller measurement to some degree. Only once all is in place can one measure and say tiller is on or off. Parallel limb bows aren't the easiest to measure for tiller, not compared to the once standard angular limbs of a few years back. Adjusting limb bolts to effect tiller of parallel limb bows is usually more than than the once standard angular limbs of a few years back.


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

dwagoner said:


> max both limbs back out and adjust draw stop timing, top slightly ahead LIL before bottom. top cam a little bit of prelean, centershot right down middle of limb bolts, and nock 1/16 or 1/8" high and do your tuning from there. bareshaft or broadhead tuning results will show if you have properly spined arrows and i never even measure tiller on parallel limb bows....
> 
> you dont want one limb out 1.5turns and the other 3 turns.....


This...


Tighten your limb bolts down all the way and back out a quarter to half a turn each and equally. When tuning there are issues that uneven tiller causes but your adjustment are typically eighth or a quarter of a turn max to even it out.

Sent directly from my thoughts using tinfoil antennas and a stainless mixing bowl helmet.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Throw my two cents in. First, I believe you're measuring wrong. I've ran through a lot of bows at the shop in the last 5 years and 18 of my own and have yet to find tiller measurement off.
> k.


yeah you have to take some small fishing line or something that you can wrap around both axles to make a stiff solid line to measure. cams arent 100% equal size.....

i personally have never bothered measuring it myself...


----------



## DoubleLung22 (Jun 23, 2013)

Their are some good videos on YouTube on how to do this & a bunch of other stuff Kenny Parson shows how to do this on YouTube Look him up 
First You need to check your bows limits on how many turns you are allowed to back out your bolts and how many pounds it lowers your bow per full turn 
I think my Mathews Dxt bow is 1 full turn takes off 2 pounds to a max of 5 turns my bow is 70 pd lowering it down to 60 pds Max 
You want to bottom the bolts out (Tighten Them All The Way Down But Do Not Tighten them but hand tight or Snug or you can crack your limb/limbs)
when you have the bolts backed out evenly you measure from your string to the inside limb pocket on the top then the bottom , if the measurement is off
you either tighten or loosen the top & bottom limb bolts a lil bit and measure you want them to be the same measurement , but I think your allowed like 1/16 or 1/8 of an inch 
difference im not totally sure but mines even and I have my limbs turned out 2 full turns


----------

